# Update on Ruby - poor TB on Horsemart



## JanetGeorge (9 September 2011)

The deal has been done - and Ruby will arrive at my yard on Monday to start rehab!

Obviously she is going to need some vet attention - and we have to pay for her - so if anyone would like to contribute to Ruby's fund - please go to http://www.justgiving.com/EMW-UK2011appeal - and say it's for Ruby!

Sadly, we can't save them all - but Ruby's future is now secure.  Will update on Monday night, once she's settled in!


----------



## skydancer (9 September 2011)

well done - nice job done !


----------



## Ibblebibble (9 September 2011)

fantastic news, will have to check the old bank balance but I'll try and donate something


----------



## City Mare (9 September 2011)

Fab news. I will be donating for sure.  Well done you!


----------



## TheEquineOak (9 September 2011)

I've donated. It's not a huge amount by any means but I hope it helps


----------



## competitiondiva (9 September 2011)

good on you janet george, and good luck. I hope you only pay what they paid out of the market for her (maybe plus transport) otherwise it's just perpetuating the trade of making money out of poor conditioned animals, but that's another thread.  I hope she arrives safely, and I know she's going into experienced hands. x


----------



## Kenzo (9 September 2011)

Whooo hoo, fabby news!!!


----------



## JessandCharlie (9 September 2011)

Fantastic news!! Good for you, will donate too  

J&C


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 September 2011)

Great news, well done.  Will donate next week when funds allow.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 September 2011)

I'll donate on Monday, when I've checked with the accountant. If can do it through the business can do more


----------



## 'S'teamed (9 September 2011)

Another success story.

Well Done EQUINE MARKET WATCH

My donations will still be coming through my constant buying and selling via Ebay.....

see you at the 2 sales next Friday xx


----------



## FairyLights (9 September 2011)

Thank God for JanetGeorge,you are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 September 2011)

This has brought a tear to my eye, well done EMW & JanetGeorge looking forward to updated pictures of her looking fab in a few months time


----------



## mulledwhine (9 September 2011)

Well done, I wish I could have taken her.

Can't donate ATM but as soon as I can some cash will come your way


----------



## muddygreymare (9 September 2011)

That's great news! Well done you, will try to donate if i can


----------



## Mrs B (9 September 2011)

Brilliant news! Well done, JG! Donation on its way,  with a hug you can accept or pass on as you please...


----------



## bumblelion (9 September 2011)

That's great news, I will be donating!


----------



## Crazydancer (9 September 2011)

Fantastic news! I will donate shortly.... just need to set up another Paypal account so it doesn't appear on our joint account statement..... *whistles innocently*


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 September 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Fantastic news! I will donate shortly.... just need to set up another Paypal account so it doesn't appear on our joint account statement..... *whistles innocently* 

Click to expand...

I like your style!

Many thanks all - for your kind words, good wishes - and donations!  Please keep them all coming - for Ruby - and the next deserving soul (unfortunately, there are FAR too many of them! )

I'm at the ID Breed Show all week-end - but will update with pics on Monday night!


----------



## chanellie (10 September 2011)

Hi for people who don't know me I am a Trustee of EMW-UK and help with fundraising matters.   
I will keep you updated on the donations  every day so people know how much has been raised - - so far the total is £125 + Gift Aid which is excellent, many many thanks to all who have donated. I am keeping a separate account of the money so that it is all used specifically for Ruby.

I hope that over the w/e the poor Ruby's condition improves a little with proper feeding and she arrives at Janet's on Monday safe and sound. 

Slightly off topic that EMW Elaine is receiving calls every day from people asking if they can give a horse to EMW Yesterday she had 5 calls most from people who had "rescued" horses they had seen in adverts/sales ( mainly TBs), but now had more pressing needs/excuses for no longer being able to care for them.  It is very hard for her to Council these people but as you probably know EMW have a strict limit on the number of horses and ponies they can take in ie 12 with a leeway for urgent welfare cases.  There used to be people interested in loaning but these are now few and far between.


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 September 2011)

Well done everyone. See, HHO can do good things as well - not all bad


----------



## domane (10 September 2011)

I've been saying it for over a year but I really AM going to get my bum into gear and come and meet you!!!  You're only a hop, skip and jump down the road...  will bring cake   (and my purse!)


----------



## maree t (10 September 2011)

Donation made, hope she is with you soon so you can start TLC


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 September 2011)

Nice one JG. Look forward to seeing pictures of her soon xx


----------



## wonkey_donkey (10 September 2011)

Would have been kinder to have this mare quietly PTS and helped another younger TB with a more promising future instead but good luck anyway.


----------



## springer1021 (10 September 2011)

Donation made, wish I was in a position where I could have given more.


----------



## brighteyes (10 September 2011)

Divert my Rose donation please.


----------



## Dancing Queen (10 September 2011)

thankyou JG - you are a kind soul xx


----------



## Crazydancer (10 September 2011)

OK, done, looking forward to seeing some photos and hearing an update!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (10 September 2011)

Happy news, hope all goes well.

Have donated & will try and donate some more next month


----------



## Luci07 (10 September 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Would have been kinder to have this mare quietly PTS and helped another younger TB with a more promising future instead but good luck anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Mare is 10 not 20 and deserves a chance..!


----------



## 'S'teamed (10 September 2011)

wonkey-donkey...why would that be then, eh?


----------



## chanellie (11 September 2011)

As promised a daily update on  donations - - they now stand at £400 + GA which is amazing thank you to everyone who has donated and for all the kind offers of other help.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (11 September 2011)

Ah this is great news, well done all, just doing a donation.


----------



## Kaylum (11 September 2011)

I donated to Rose as well so I presume you will be able to get that money.

Well done!


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Why? Mare is 10 not 20 and deserves a chance..!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!!  But a 20 year old at least too deserves SOMETHING - for a lifetime of service to man - even if that is just a few weeks of TLC and a peaceful, pain-free end.

Just back from our Breed Show and - as always - delighted to see some really cracking 'veteran' mares - well into their teens - and looking fantastic!


----------



## DragonSlayer (11 September 2011)

Good on you JG, looking forward to seeing some progress pictures at some point.....


----------



## chanellie (12 September 2011)

Daily update the donations are now standing at £470 + Gift Aid many thanks to everyone. This money goes from Just Giving straight to EMW-UK bank account, a separate record is being kept of the money for Ruby. 

I am hoping that Ruby has a good journey today and arrives at Janet's OK and settles well. Also of course, that we can see some photos soon and follow her progress over the next few months (or however long she needs)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 September 2011)

JG-  well done & good luck


----------



## Laura1234 (12 September 2011)

Well done everyone, hope to see some pics soon!  Will donate when I get paid.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 September 2011)

Ruby has arrived safely!  JUST started to download pics and the batteries died - so have put them on charge and will give you a few (bad) pics as soon as I get back from checking the youngsters down the road.  She is already looking a little bit better from the original pic after a week of good feeding at Nigel's (a NICE man, seriously concerned for her future, and a good horseman!)

She's a bit nervous of going into strange stables (a bowl of feed under her nose reassured her!)


----------



## JessandCharlie (12 September 2011)

Great news  Looking forward to pics! 

J&C


----------



## Native Speaker (12 September 2011)

Fantastic news!

And I, too, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## FairyLights (12 September 2011)

looking forward to the photos. Well Done everyone.


----------



## DH1 (12 September 2011)

A massive well done to all concerned 
Have donated, very much looking forward to seeing the photos now that she is safe and secure.


----------



## alwaysbroke (12 September 2011)

Was just thinking about Ruby, looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			She is already looking a little bit better from the original pic after a week of good feeding at Nigel's (a NICE man, seriously concerned for her future, and a good horseman!)
		
Click to expand...

Glad you said that, I got that impression from his ad and the post on here. Dear Ruby's luck has changed in finding a dealer with principles and then in finding her way to you. Thank goodness she has a knowledgeable home now.


----------



## Queenbee (12 September 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			looking forward to the photos. Well Done everyone.
		
Click to expand...


^^^ ditto this ^^^


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 September 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			looking forward to the photos. Well Done everyone.
		
Click to expand...

The photos ARE crap - because indoors - and not much room to focus.  But she was tired after her long journey, and I didn't want to drag her out again just for pics.  Don't be fooled - she looks worse in the flesh than she does in the photos - although her coat is showing signs of the attention Nigel has given her in the week since he got her!

She doesn't look bad in this one (shows how angle influences the picture!)







She doesn't even look too bad in this one:







This one shows a clearer picture (although still a bit better than she is in the flesh!)







We'll start her 5 day Panacur tomorrow - and vet is due Thursday/Friday and he'll give her the onceover and check her teeth - she does seem to have a problem there!

Last 'whereabouts' I can find is in her passport - no ownership changes recorded at all - but she started a flu jab course in 2009 - in Longton, near Preston.  No other jabs recorded.

This is her pedigree - so she IS full TB - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ruby+treasure


----------



## Spyda (12 September 2011)

Brilliant news


----------



## DH1 (12 September 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the photos JG. 
She is a sweetheart and now that she has found you, it's onwards and upwards for her


----------



## Mrs B (12 September 2011)

Lovely to see her safe! Well done, JG


----------



## Dancing Queen (12 September 2011)

She does look like she could be a good sort - What will happen to her when she is back to sorts?


----------



## Mince Pie (12 September 2011)

She's lovely, and a big well done to Nigel too - just goes to show not all dealers are bad.


----------



## *hic* (12 September 2011)

Now that Ruby is safely at JG's place I thought it was worth quoting the message below again in case there is anyone interested in loaning whose name could be passed on or indeed for anyone who thinks that their crock would be easily rehomeable and needs help to make the final decision to keep space free for younger horses with a future, like Ruby.



chanellie said:



			Hi for people who don't know me I am a Trustee of EMW-UK and help with fundraising matters.   
I will keep you updated on the donations  every day so people know how much has been raised - - so far the total is £125 + Gift Aid which is excellent, many many thanks to all who have donated. I am keeping a separate account of the money so that it is all used specifically for Ruby.

I hope that over the w/e the poor Ruby's condition improves a little with proper feeding and she arrives at Janet's on Monday safe and sound. 

Slightly off topic that EMW Elaine is receiving calls every day from people asking if they can give a horse to EMW Yesterday she had 5 calls most from people who had "rescued" horses they had seen in adverts/sales ( mainly TBs), but now had more pressing needs/excuses for no longer being able to care for them.  It is very hard for her to Council these people but as you probably know EMW have a strict limit on the number of horses and ponies they can take in ie 12 with a leeway for urgent welfare cases.  There used to be people interested in loaning but these are now few and far between.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SusieT (12 September 2011)

why was this mare 'rescued;? She looks no worse than many many ex-racers..?


----------



## spottydottypony (12 September 2011)

I am so glad you have got her well done!! She looked so poor i am sure her life will improve now


----------



## quirky (12 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Last 'whereabouts' I can find is in her passport - no ownership changes recorded at all - but she started a flu jab course in 2009 - in Longton, near Preston.  No other jabs recorded.

This is her pedigree - so she IS full TB - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ruby+treasure

Click to expand...

Was she on a race yard there? Or a livery yard?
I am a stones throw from there.


----------



## FionaM12 (12 September 2011)

SusieT said:



			why was this mare 'rescued;? She looks no worse than many many ex-racers..?
		
Click to expand...

She looks better in these photos than she did in the original ad. Either the regular feeds and care are working, or it's the angle of the photos.


----------



## Luci07 (12 September 2011)

SusieT - oriingal pictures were pretty horrendous. In this pictures, Ruby has had the benefit of an experienced person trying to start her off so is a week in - doubt anyone would have picked up quite so much with pictures like the ones JG has posted.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 September 2011)

Dancing Queen said:



			She does look like she could be a good sort - What will happen to her when she is back to sorts?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, we'll be able to rehome her on an EMW loan agreement - with regular home checks (and of course a place to come home to if future loaner can't keep her at any stage for any reason.)  She will remain in EMW ownership for life!  But she's too young to be a sanctuary resident when she could have a proper job and a loving 'owner'!




			why was this mare 'rescued;? She looks no worse than many many ex-racers..?
		
Click to expand...

The pictures are deceptive - she looks better than she is (flash always seems to add weight!)  And the trainer/dealer who had her had pumped quite a bit of food into her during her short period with him.  Her history is that of a horse with some behavioural difficulties, who was then sold on - and went to a 'breeder' - it all becomes a bit blurred from then but not a happy time.  Obviously they can't all be saved - but this one got lucky - for the first time in at least 4 years!


----------



## olop (12 September 2011)

Fantastic news - well done to thoise involved


----------



## Spring Feather (12 September 2011)

Kudos to Nigel for doing a sterling job with getting this mare in such nice gleaming condition in such a short space of time.  And for him to take up the kind offer from Janet and EMW.  She looks so much better and healthier in these photos than she did in the previous photos.

Nice pedigree too!  Hopefully she will be rehomed with someone who will bring this mare back to having a fun life again.


----------



## SusieT (12 September 2011)

So if the good dealer was looking after her-why did a charity step in in this case and not the many others? Spending money to buy a horse? (Which has gone wrong in the past don't forget)


----------



## SusieT (13 September 2011)

To add-I did briefly see the pics, of a thin undermuscled tb for sale with possible issues, didn't look like it needed more than a good feed but I confess I didn't look closely.


----------



## SusieT (13 September 2011)

Ad's still up-ooi what were the rest of this dealers horses like condition wise? As the ones he has advertised all look like they need proper care as opposed to whatever he's offering them or wherever he's buying them from is offering them.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 September 2011)

SusieT said:



			So if the good dealer was looking after her-why did a charity step in in this case and not the many others? Spending money to buy a horse? (Which has gone wrong in the past don't forget)
		
Click to expand...

In response to this - and your other comments:  he actually isn't a dealer - though he sells a few.  His main 'activity' is backing and schooling - he took this one on from a client who'd bought it to 'save it' - but couldn't cope.  She IS going to need a LOT more than just 'a good feed' (or 3)!!  He couldn't afford to keep her - or put the time into her - she's not a quick fix!

Why this one - and not another?  You could ask that about ANY horse that is rescued.  You could have a sheet with check boxes and score deserving cases - there'd still be too many of them!  This one tugged at our hearts - and we had an opportunity to help a mare who's seen much better days - and who still has a lot of good years left in her!


----------



## domane (13 September 2011)

Well done to all involved.... she's got a nice shine to her so that's a good start!   Looking forward to following her progress, Janet (and hopefully meeting her soon!)


----------



## chanellie (13 September 2011)

Today's update on the money donated for Ruby -- it now stands at an astonishing £730 and as Janet says she has already started a course of wormers and has a vet check booked which will  lead to vaccines being updated,  possibly some treatment to her teeth, plus anything else the vet recommends.


----------



## Garnet (13 September 2011)

SusieT said:



			So if the good dealer was looking after her-why did a charity step in in this case and not the many others? Spending money to buy a horse? (Which has gone wrong in the past don't forget)
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that this particular horse had belonged to a forum member in the past, but had been sold on.  Forum member had tried to keep in contact with the mare, including posting on HHO Stolen/Trace forum.

The Forum member was then desperately upset to see the mare she has previously owned being advertised in such a state, but as the Forum Member is currently going through a family break-up she did not have the spare cash to buy Ruby back.  So generous HHO-ers and SU-ers have donated cash and JG (general good egg and goddess) has taken Ruby on for rehabilitation.  Ruby is signed over to EMW (charity) so that for the rest of her days she will only be loaned to a suitable home or return to EMW if her issues cannot be solved.

I hope this helps - happy ending for this horse because she was previously owned by someone we feel we "know" via the internet, so we are all slightly barking!!!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 September 2011)

Ruby has had a good first day - settled in well, eating her head off - and an all round nice mare to deal with.  She's a bit foot sore - as farrier had trimmed her feet right back (they were very overgrown and misshapen.)  Vet will check her tomorrow and do her teeth!


----------



## FionaM12 (13 September 2011)

She can have no idea how her fortunes have changed, or how many people now care how she's doing. 

Lovely outcome.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 September 2011)

FionaM12 said:



			She can have no idea how her fortunes have changed, or how many people now care how she's doing. 

Lovely outcome. 

Click to expand...

  I think she has an inkling!  She has a slightly bemused look on her face as each new feed delivery arrives!


----------



## Dancing Queen (13 September 2011)

i bet she thinks she is in horsey heaven. xx


----------



## Amymay (14 September 2011)

Wonderful and heartwarming xxxx


----------



## chanellie (14 September 2011)

I think this will be the last update specifically about Ruby's "fund" which now stands at an amazing £745 many many thanks to everyone. Most of all Janet, of course, who now has a lot of work to do helping Ruby.


----------



## Tinseltoes (14 September 2011)

Well done to everyone involved. Glad she has a secure future.Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Brandy (14 September 2011)

I saw the post about her advert and the one about the owner trying to trace her, lovely to see a happy ending - or at least new beginning! 

Not heard of EMW before, who are they and do they have a website?


----------



## Garnet (14 September 2011)

EMW is Equine Market Watch
http://www.mediawebz.co.uk/emwuk.org.uk/


----------



## joeanne (15 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



  I think she has an inkling!  She has a slightly bemused look on her face as each new feed delivery arrives!
		
Click to expand...

Poor love.
Well done everyone! Look forward to seeing the updates. Be interesting to see how different she looks in a months time.


----------



## FairyLights (15 September 2011)

bump


----------



## KVH (15 September 2011)

Fantastic outcome-well done to Janet George and all involved!!
Will look forward to hearing more updates on Ruby


----------



## Centaurus (18 November 2011)

Any updates on Ruby?


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 November 2011)

Centaurus said:



			Any updates on Ruby?
		
Click to expand...

Well - she's improving - slowly!  Nothing to scream and shout about yet!

Her teeth were done (they were dreadful) - her digestive system was in a bad way - for weeks - everything just went through her!

She was lame for weeks - her VERY over-grown feet had been 'hacked back' before we got her - to the point that every step was painful.  Lots of Keratex has sorted that - although her feet (after 8 weeks) had NOTHING to trim!

Her appetite is good and her coat is now looking healthy.  She has a few handling problems - doesn't like her feet being picked up although that is improving now she CAN stand on 3 of them!

I will try and get some pics in the next few days - just been so ruddy busy!


----------



## thatsmygirl (18 November 2011)

Great 
it's lovely to hear how they are doing. Pics would be great


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 November 2011)

Oh well done, JG. It's lovely to hear that things are improving for her


----------



## Garnet (19 November 2011)

Well done, Janet.  You are a star for giving her the time and help that she so desperately needed to start feeling better.


----------



## Shavings (19 November 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			The deal has been done - and Ruby will arrive at my yard on Monday to start rehab!

Obviously she is going to need some vet attention - and we have to pay for her - so if anyone would like to contribute to Ruby's fund - please go to http://www.justgiving.com/EMW-UK2011appeal - and say it's for Ruby!

Sadly, we can't save them all - but Ruby's future is now secure.  Will update on Monday night, once she's settled in!
		
Click to expand...

have not read all the replies sorry, there at 6 pages!
i have not seen Ruby, but i think it would be nice if you take photos of her so we can watch her change/progress  i would love to see them if you take any 
best of luck with her as i am guessing she is not in a great way


----------



## attheponies (19 November 2011)

Thanks for the update - it's obviously going to take a long time to get her completely right but she is one very fortunate horse & JG you are a star!


----------



## Merry Crisis (19 November 2011)

She should be looking better by now Janet George. I took on an abused and emaciated ex racer in Febuary this year, no help of summer grass. He improved with Blue Chip Balancer, and Happy Hoof, Speedibeet. He came with feet in the worst condition, flat, shoes never stayed on for the first two months. He is now in the picture of health.I cant post pictures on here because I am stupid, but he now looks amazing.


----------



## Achinghips (19 November 2011)

Id like to see pics please when you have time please


----------



## FairyLights (4 December 2011)

Any update yet on Ruby?


----------



## SamanthaUK (4 December 2011)

EMW? Can I join? It sounds like a fab idea.


----------



## Achinghips (7 December 2011)

did we get any piccies?


----------



## milesjess (8 December 2011)

Bump


----------



## moandben (12 December 2011)

Bump. Any pics


----------



## Marydoll (12 December 2011)

So nice to read this, and happy to be involved.
Im so happy shes got a secure future now


----------



## eatmoremincepies (12 December 2011)

Great stuff!  Lucky Ruby, love to see the pics.


----------

